# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Говорят, он самый эпатажный художник Беларуси

## ПаранойА

Несколько лет назад в программе Андрея Малахова показали картину неизвестного тогда для меня белорусского художника Андрея Смоляка “Киркоров на осле” (картина называется “Путешествие на луну”). Филипп, увидев себя в образе задумчиво-сосредоточенного музыканта-волынщика, заявил, что с удовольствием бы купил эту картину. А позже из КП стало известно, что купля-продажа картины не состоялась. Не сошлись в цене (30 тысяч евро).

певец: “мог бы и подарить, ведь для него это отличный пиар”.

художник: “для работы такого уровня, 30 тысяч и есть подарок”.

Картина на тот момент осталась у художника, а мне стало интересно узнать о его творчестве и о нем самом больше. Что я и сделала благодаря великому изобретению человечества интернету.

В 1954 году в Минске родился очень одаренный мальчик Андрей Смоляк. Ребенок отлично учился в школе, читал наизусть “Евгения Онегина”, не раз отдыхал в Артеке. Рисовать начал в 14 лет, учился в школе для одаренных детей им. Ахремчика, по окончании которой без экзаменов был принят в в театрально-художественный институт. На втором курсе три месяца провел в тюрьме - принес на лекции журнал “Плейбой” (суд приговорил к году лишения свободы, но мать добилась освобождения сына раньше). После работал на заводе, рисовал “заказные” картины, чтобы заработать, попал в аварию, умер. Пережив клиническую смерть, художник пообещал себе, что больше никогда не станет рисовать “партизан” под заказ, только свое.

Как и подобает в жизни Андрея Смоляка было время непризнания, но сегодня он самый высокооплачиваемый художник Беларуси. А в 1999 году Еврапарламент наградил его серебряной медалью за вклад в развитие европейского искусства. Работы его хранятся в частных коллекциях по всему миру. Принцесса Бельгии заказала ему свой протрет. Жена художника, Ольга, бывшая акртиса (снялась в пяти фильмах), теперь менеджер мужа, его муза, сподвижница, постоянная модель для его картин и мать его сына, когда-то закончила тот же театрально-художественный институт, что и Андрей. Она оставила актерское ремесло, занявшись мужем и его творчеством. Художник говорит: “я гений, но жена моя гениальней в 1000 раз”. Полагаю, что им повезло, когда они встретились.

А теперь немного работ господина Смоляка.

----------


## SDS

мне понравилось
лет 7 назад был со знакомым в Третьяковке, смотрели Врубеля, по мне - чистый кокаин, а он пол-часа отойти не мог...
искусство - дело тонкое...

----------


## Irina

Самое интересное, что среди наших художников очень много знаменитых в мире, но мы о них практически ничего не слышим и не знаем, а жаль.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
да мы и себя порой не слышим и не знаем, география видать такая...

----------


## ПаранойА

Кстати, последняя картина называется Беларусь

----------


## Сергей Ёрохов

> Кстати, последняя картина называется Беларусь


А третья его жена?

----------

